# ρωποπωλείο = huckster's shop, haberdashery



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

«Ρωποπωλείον η Κυβέρνησις» τιτλοφορείται σημερινό άρθρο του Θ. Λιανού στο Βήμα. Και διαβάζοντας καταλαβαίνεις ότι μιλάει για ψιλικατζίδικο, και ότι ψιλικατζίδικη είναι η πολιτική προεκλογικών μικροπαροχών σε περίοδο σοβαρής κρίσης.

Το *ρωποπωλείο* είναι λέξη του 19ου αιώνα αν και αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο αναρτήθηκε ποτέ ταμπέλα που έγραφε «Ρωπoπωλείον» αντί για «Ψιλικά». Ρωποπώλες πάντως υπήρχαν από τα αρχαία χρόνια, όπου *ρώπος* ήταν τα μικρά, παντοειδή εμπορεύματα.

Σύμφωνα με παλιά λεξικά (Σούδα, Ησύχιο, Φώτιο):
<Ῥῶπος>: μίγμα· χρώματα, ὅσα βαφεῦσι, ζωγράφοις, μυρεψοῖς χρησιμεύει· ὅθεν ῥωποπώλης, ὁ μυροπώλης· τινὲς δὲ καὶ τὸν παντοδαπὸν φόρτον, ῥῶπον εἰρήκασιν.

Στο LSJ, *ρωποπώλης = dealer in petty wares, huckster.*

Πιο γνωστή είναι η *ρωπογραφία*. Αντιγράφω από το ΛΝΕΓ:
*ρωπογραφία* (η) 1. ζωγραφική που απεικονίζει σκηνές από την καθημερινή ζωή ή κοινά και ανάξια λόγου αντικείμενα, χρησιμοποιώντας μάλιστα για τον σκοπό αυτόν φθηνές χρωστικές ύλες. 2. (ειδικότ.) ζωγραφική που απεικονίζει θάμνους, καρπούς, νεκρά θηράματα κλπ. συγγενεύει δηλ. με ό,τι είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ως «νεκρή φύση». 3. (συνεκδ.) ο ζωγραφικός πίνακας που ανήκει στα παραπάνω είδη ζωγραφικής: _η «Χαρούμενη συγκέντρωση» είναι μια πολύ γνωστή ρωπογραφία τού Γιαν Μέτσυς._​
*Still life* (πληθ. *still lifes*) η δεύτερη σημασία και *genre painting* η πρώτη, σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο. Ας γίνει στο ΛΝΕΓ και η απαραίτητη μικρή διόρθωση (Μέτους > Μέτσυς).








*Jan Metsys*: *Joyful Reunion*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το *ρωποπωλείο* είναι λέξη του 19ου αιώνα αν και αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο αναρτήθηκε ποτέ ταμπέλα που έγραφε «Ρωπoπωλείον» αντί για «Ψιλικά». Ρωποπώλες πάντως υπήρχαν από τα αρχαία χρόνια, όπου *ρώπος* ήταν τα μικρά, παντοειδή εμπορεύματα.


Πάντως λήμματα *ρωποπωλείον*, *ρωποπώλιον*, *ρωποπώλης*, *ρωπικός*, *ρωπικόν* (=ευτελής και άτεχνη διακόσμηση του λόγου), *ρωπικά* (=ψιλικά), *ρωπίζω* υπάρχουν σε Πρωίας και Δημητράκο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

Την απάντηση μπορεί να μας τη δώσει ο Σαραντάκος, αν έχει τη διάθεση να ψάξει σε σιλικονισμένα σώματα εφημερίδων.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Still life* (πληθ. *still lifes*)



O πληθυντικός γενικά δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται (παρά μόνο σε κείμενα με πιο σοβαρό ύφος). Συνήθως, προτιμάμε κάποια σύναψη του στυλ still life paintings ή still life pictures.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2009)

Άρα μήπως έχουμε βρει μετάφραση του trivia;


----------

